
Lazygit: Simple terminal UI for Git commands - based2
https://github.com/jesseduffield/lazygit
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/fj7q9h/jessedu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/fj7q9h/jesseduffieldlazygit_simple_terminal_ui_for_git/)

